# Does anyone have this box bag? Need advice!



## rockstarmish

Hello everyone! 
Hope you all are doing well!
I wanted to ask if anyone has this jelly bean box bag and I would like to know how it has held up since you've owned it?
My worry is that the beads look like they've just been stuck on and over time it will come off and ruin the bag. 
I'd love to hear from anyone and your advice. Thank you kindly ❤


----------



## quackedup

i know this response is soooo delayed but the beads aren't actually stuck on.
Interestingly, the front panel actually a single molded piece with different colours added to each bead.


----------

